# ford 3000 rear rim



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

Have '74 ford 3000 with power adjust rear rims. One has to be replaced. Question: an individual told me that he has new orig David Brown power adj rim of same size....................are they exactly the same in appearance.................?

thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Check out the attached Ford parts diagram for power adjusting rear wheels for a Ford 3000. Most likely you have the 12"x28" rims (item #1) Ford P/N C5NN1050J. Tire size 12.4x28 or 13.6x28.

Also have a look at ebay item #330974778291. There are a number of suppliers on ebay with PA rims to fit your tractor.

PA rims for David Brown/Case will interchange with your tractor at least in some cases. I doubt that you can see any significant difference in appearance. But you will need to mount the rim on your tractor to be satisfied for fit and appearance.

If your old rim has just one rusted out spot (like the valve stem area), you could do a weld repair. Cut out the corroded area and weld new metal in its place. Many guys take this approach (often because their type rims are no longer available).


----------

